# 2002 f250-hard start



## plowwannab2003 (Dec 2, 2003)

i have a 2002 f250 V8 with 25,000 miles on it. sometimes it has a hard start it will crank then i stop then try it again and it cranks then i let go again and it sputters then starts and runs perfectly fine after that. it does it on;y so often and it doesn't matter if its warm or cold or if its already been running. i brought it to the ford dealer they said that they couldn't find anything wrong with it and they updated the computer with the '04 info but it still does it.  any suggestions would help thanx.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I would start by disconnecting the negative battery terminal for about 1/2 hour. That will clear any codes (I understand Ford didn't find any codes) and it will also re-set the computer. Perhaps the computer just needs a bit of a wake-up call.

Did you talk to the dealer about re-flashing the computer? Also, do you have any chips or aftermarket programs installed?

I assume you have the 5.4L engine. Does it happen when it is damp out or all the time? Is it an intermittent problem or does it hapen at every start up?


----------



## plowwannab2003 (Dec 2, 2003)

no i didn't talk to them about re-flashing the computer i just told them my problem and they said that they updated the computer. i also have no chips or aftermarket programs. yes it is a 5.4L. and it happens anytime, hot,cold,after its been running. and it only happens once in a while.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

I know this sounds stupid but....
Are you having this problem shortly after filling the gas tank?

My camary ran perfect for the first 5 years, until i got married and my wife started driving it.
About 2 times a month it would have this problem. She kept complaining about it but it never happened when I drove it.
Turns out that she likes to fill the tank till it clicks then tries to fill it up again, and again till she got to some nice even dollar amount.
Turns out that she will filling up about 1/2 mile from home and then parking it in the garage.
The gas would expand and get into the charcoal canister causing rough idle and stalling.
The next day it would sputter and stall the 1st start, and run like it was flooded on the 2nd attempt.

Once I figured out what she was doing and told her not to fill it more than 20 cents after the first click, we never had that problem again.

Good luck


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Sounds like you have an erratic IAC valve. Replace the IAC valve and it should be fine. Happened on my 2000 F-250 5.4L. The part should be less than $100 and figure they'll charge you an hour of time.


----------



## Hummerslawncare (Dec 21, 2003)

One word CHEVY!


----------



## plowwannab2003 (Dec 2, 2003)

hey Hummer i think you have some free hummers to be giving out with every lawn so get humming and shove it. anyway....ill talk to the dealer because its still uder warranty and tell them to check that and its not every time i fill it beacause i never have a full tank.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

You tell em' wannabe


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

You mentioned that tank is rarely full, have you checked for water in fuel from bad gas or condensation? It can make engine do some strange things and run poorly one minute and great the next minute.


----------



## plowwannab2003 (Dec 2, 2003)

i never thought about condensation in the tank. i need to start my electrical job so i can fill that bad larry.


----------



## sglaine (Sep 19, 2004)

plowwannab2003 said:


> no i didn't talk to them about re-flashing the computer i just told them my problem and they said that they updated the computer. i also have no chips or aftermarket programs. yes it is a 5.4L. and it happens anytime, hot,cold,after its been running. and it only happens once in a while.


Was the battery tested?


----------

